# Prada outlet bags



## MissJess818

Hi all! 

I’m new to the Prada side of the forums as I usually frequent the Louis Vuitton threads, but yesterday I was shopping at the outlet mall here in Toronto and strolled into Prada for the first time. I saw a bag I like for what seems like a really good price to me considering it’s a full leather bag. (I’ll attach a picture) price point was around $1060 CAD. 
I was wondering if the items in the outlet are previous season models and colours, or is Prada like Gucci who creates outlet items? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## fabuleux

MissJess818 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I’m new to the Prada side of the forums as I usually frequent the Louis Vuitton threads, but yesterday I was shopping at the outlet mall here in Toronto and strolled into Prada for the first time. I saw a bag I like for what seems like a really good price to me considering it’s a full leather bag. (I’ll attach a picture) price point was around $1060 CAD.
> I was wondering if the items in the outlet are previous season models and colours, or is Prada like Gucci who creates outlet items? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


I don't know but it's likely a mixture of both.


----------



## Prada Psycho

fabuleux said:


> I don't know but it's likely a mixture of both.


I've never known for certain, but that's been my understanding.


----------



## MissJess818

Thank you both !


----------



## lxrac

MissJess818 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I’m new to the Prada side of the forums as I usually frequent the Louis Vuitton threads, but yesterday I was shopping at the outlet mall here in Toronto and strolled into Prada for the first time. I saw a bag I like for what seems like a really good price to me considering it’s a full leather bag. (I’ll attach a picture) price point was around $1060 CAD.
> I was wondering if the items in the outlet are previous season models and colours, or is Prada like Gucci who creates outlet items? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



love that color gurl


----------



## MissJess818

lxrac said:


> love that color gurl


It was the colour that drew me in! And the soft leather is a bonus. If I can’t stop thinking about it, it means I should go back for it doesn’t it? Haha.


----------



## missfiggy

And with the full zip closure, it's one of my faves.


----------



## MissJess818

missfiggy said:


> And with the full zip closure, it's one of my faves.


Do you have this bag? Do you happen to know how long the crossbody strap is?


----------



## Lejic

A friend worked for Prada in Europe and the way it worked for them was at the end of the season the older stuff would get shipped to the outlets. As people pointed out it’s probably a mixture, but for sure some of it is just older stuff, not Made-for-Outlet


----------



## hpzapper

All of the Prada outlet Bags i have seen are very nice and durable. Most of the other Designers use cheaper Leathers on the made for the outlet Bags. I feel it degrades the Label when they do it.


----------



## Sidra Khan

Do you know the name of this bag?


----------



## MissJess818

Sidra Khan said:


> Do you know the name of this bag?


No, sorry.


----------



## Aerdem

I just hit a Prada outlet outside of San Francisco.. many older season runway pieces (including bags and shoes). Definitely not junk made just for outlets. Great merchandise, felt like a retail store in my opinion.


----------



## lie13

The outlets typically carry older season items and overstock. The quality in my opinion is the same as the boutiques except a lot cheaper in price. Check out what I just picked up from the Livermore Outlets:


----------



## Aerdem

lie13 said:


> The outlets typically carry older season items and overstock. The quality in my opinion is the same as the boutiques except a lot cheaper in price. Check out what I just picked up from the Livermore Outlets:



Same outlet I frequent most often. I’ve found some incredible (past season) runway shoes there. Great nylon pieces!


----------



## Brightcastle

lie13 said:


> The outlets typically carry older season items and overstock. The quality in my opinion is the same as the boutiques except a lot cheaper in price. Check out what I just picked up from the Livermore Outlets:



Lovely pieces and at a good price! Enjoy them!


----------



## miksha91

Hey there! I have a similar question. I recently set out to purchase my first Prada bag as my collection only consists of LV and Gucci. The big stand alone Prada store in our city was temporarily closed since that area was shut down due to Covid restrictions. The only other place that was open and had a Prada store was Toronto Premium Outlets. I went there and settled on two bags I really liked. Unfortunately, the sales reps there were little to no help. I expected this after reading the online reviews before heading in but none of them were able to tell me anything about either bag (when I managed to finally get ones attention). I’ve attached a picture of the bag along with the tag. Does anyone know if this is a “made for outlet” bag or if it is from a previous seasons collection? The only thing that pops up when I type in the code “1BD200” is the second Poshmark picture I attached (which is not mine). As you can see it has a similar structure but the hardware is very very different. I spent around $1,300 for it and as it is my first Prada bag, I was really hoping it wasn’t a “made for outlet only” bag. Unfortunately no one at the Toronto Premium Outlets location were able to give me any background info on it. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Home2020

My outlet just opened a Prada store and I happened to be there the first day they opened. I had not intended to buy a Prada bag, but since Armageddon is happening this year anyway, I thought why not. 

I have plenty of leather bags so I decided for this nylon. It was the blue that did it and I have to say it is stunning. I have read some reviews and people seem to hate this style but I have to say I love it. Looks really good in person and on person.

I do think this bag has slight faults and that's probably the reason is was in the outlet. (Stitching on the leather part of the handle is not straight at the end 2nd photo, bulging on one side of the fold 4th photo, and the main label might even be a tinsy bit crooked)
It was the only one in this color.
I paid  ~$500 and still think it is a somewhat overpriced for a nylon bag with faults but I don't rally know. I can still return it but really would like to keep it. Did I pay too much???

My daughter is already fantasising about borrowing it..yeah right. Anyway here is is.


----------



## lawyersrock

Home2020 said:


> My outlet just opened a Prada store and I happened to be there the first day they opened. I had not intended to buy a Prada bag, but since Armageddon is happening this year anyway, I thought why not.
> 
> I have plenty of leather bags so I decided for this nylon. It was the blue that did it and I have to say it is stunning. I have read some reviews and people seem to hate this style but I have to say I love it. Looks really good in person and on person.
> 
> I do think this bag has slight faults and that's probably the reason is was in the outlet. (Stitching on the leather part of the handle is not straight at the end 2nd photo, bulging on one side of the fold 4th photo, and the main label might even be a tinsy bit crooked)
> It was the only one in this color.
> I paid  ~$500 and still think it is a somewhat overpriced for a nylon bag with faults but I don't rally know. I can still return it but really would like to keep it. Did I pay too much???
> 
> My daughter is already fantasising about borrowing it..yeah right. Anyway here is is.
> 
> View attachment 4925423
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925424
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925426
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925427


I think it's a really good deal! I recall seeing this style in stores before. Anything sub $1000 seems to be a deal these days on a non-mini bag lol


----------



## maximemw

Home2020 said:


> My outlet just opened a Prada store and I happened to be there the first day they opened. I had not intended to buy a Prada bag, but since Armageddon is happening this year anyway, I thought why not.
> 
> I have plenty of leather bags so I decided for this nylon. It was the blue that did it and I have to say it is stunning. I have read some reviews and people seem to hate this style but I have to say I love it. Looks really good in person and on person.
> 
> I do think this bag has slight faults and that's probably the reason is was in the outlet. (Stitching on the leather part of the handle is not straight at the end 2nd photo, bulging on one side of the fold 4th photo, and the main label might even be a tinsy bit crooked)
> It was the only one in this color.
> I paid  ~$500 and still think it is a somewhat overpriced for a nylon bag with faults but I don't rally know. I can still return it but really would like to keep it. Did I pay too much???
> 
> My daughter is already fantasising about borrowing it..yeah right. Anyway here is is.
> 
> View attachment 4925423
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925424
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925426
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925427



Nice but this bag is made for Outlet, is not a regular store bag, depending what you paid it might be you paid a bit too much


----------



## Home2020

maximemw said:


> Nice but this bag is made for Outlet, is not a regular store bag, depending what you paid it might be you paid a bit too much




I came to that conclusion as well. I did return it this week. Felt much better. Just to go across the street and spend it again at Max Mara.


----------



## mellat

miksha91 said:


> Hey there! I have a similar question. I recently set out to purchase my first Prada bag as my collection only consists of LV and Gucci. The big stand alone Prada store in our city was temporarily closed since that area was shut down due to Covid restrictions. The only other place that was open and had a Prada store was Toronto Premium Outlets. I went there and settled on two bags I really liked. Unfortunately, the sales reps there were little to no help. I expected this after reading the online reviews before heading in but none of them were able to tell me anything about either bag (when I managed to finally get ones attention). I’ve attached a picture of the bag along with the tag. Does anyone know if this is a “made for outlet” bag or if it is from a previous seasons collection? The only thing that pops up when I type in the code “1BD200” is the second Poshmark picture I attached (which is not mine). As you can see it has a similar structure but the hardware is very very different. I spent around $1,300 for it and as it is my first Prada bag, I was really hoping it wasn’t a “made for outlet only” bag. Unfortunately no one at the Toronto Premium Outlets location were able to give me any background info on it. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


That purse is beautiful! Did they have it in beige? I'm heading to Halton Hills this weekend and I have my mind set on a beige chain flap purse from Prada or Gucci


----------



## LoubiPlugCanada

95% of the bags at the outlet are "made for outlet," its the same materials (mostly) made in other nations; China, Indo, etc. There are made in Italy "outlet" pieces as well. Price point is usually a huge indicator, same bags in a multitude of colors. The higher priced pieces are usually from boutiques. 

That 1BD200 is a made for outlet piece. One of the better ones i might add. Any Saffiano pieces; outlet or retail are fantastic and hold up very well. For those in the know, the product card always has the country code (where it was made) and usually a year of manufacture. Outlet pieces rarely have manufacture years hence indicating an outlet piece. 

That blue nylon bag was a steal. It was sold at retail for i believe ~1700. It was part of the SS18 collection if i recall correctly. Might have been a mid season transitional piece into FW.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Home2020 said:


> I came to that conclusion as well. I did return it this week. Felt much better. Just to go across the street and spend it again at Max Mara.


The bag was beautiful but i agree to return if you are not satisfied. I’ve purchased a Gucci outlet bag knowing it’s only sold in outlets…but it’s still Gucci…made in Italy…I loved it and use it as my carefree bag.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Prada outlet recent finds. The shoe area they brought back special pricing which was mostly small sizes. I purchased some cute Miu Miu boots at a steal.


----------



## kamaljitkaur

I like the color of bag , it looks very simple and sober. The combination of both brands that sounds good.


----------



## kelly3000

I love the colour, it looks good.  I saw a Prada outlet outside of LA. It looks very good.


----------

